# Leia’s Color Theory for Women’s Wardrobes



## lilacleia16

There are 16 female wardrobe types. The color name of each type is the best color for their skin and eyes. If you want to be esoteric, you could call it their aura color but I am just saying it is their best color. I hypothesize that there are only 16 common types of looks for a female and corresponding colors that match best with that skin tone and eye color.

You can't judge based on someone else's perception if their color wardrobe is valid, so find your face and judge whether or not you like the color wardrobe for your type. Also state your color name so we know which wardrobe you are talking about like...

I am the Lilac and orange and mustard look really pretty on my fair skin.

For the men's version click here.

Women’s Wardrobes:

1. The Lilac.
Gray eyes
White and yellow skin (White and Asian mixed skin tone)
Pink and Yellow undertones
Mesomorph
Feminine Colors: Purple, White, Champagne White, Gold, Tan, Teal, Turquoise, Lavender, Orange, Burnt Orange, Sherbet Orange, Amber, Lilac, Pink.
Masculine Colors: Gray, Green, Light Green, Emerald Green, Olive Green, Babyblue.
Best colors: *Amber, Turquoise, Teal, Gray, Light Green, Emerald Green, Olive Green, and Green*.
Power Color: Pink.


----------



## lilacleia16

Women’s Wardrobes:

2. The Purple.
Green or hazel eyes
White skin
Green/Olive undertones
Endomorph
Feminine colors: Magenta, Red, Light Red, Pink, Scarlet, Lilac, Burgundy, Plum, Wine, Purple.
Masculine colors: Blue, Peach, Indigo, Ultraviolet, Light Indigo.
Best colors: *Magenta, Red, Blue* and *Peach*.
Power Color: White.


----------



## lilacleia16

Women’s Wardrobes:

3. The White.
Black, brown, blue, or purple eyes.
Yellow skin (Asian skin tone)
Yellow undertones
Ectomorph
Feminine colors: Magenta, Gold, Tan, Turquoise, Teal, Orange, Burnt Orange, Sherbet Orange, Scarlet, Lilac, Amber, Plum, White.
Masculine colors: Blue, Yellow, Brown.
Best colors: *Magenta, Gold, Blue, Yellow*.
Power Color: Purple.


----------



## lilacleia16

Women’s Wardrobes:

4. The Gold.
Brown eyes
Red skin (Native skin tone)
Neutral Undertones
Endomorph
Feminine colors: White, Champagne White, Teal, Turquoise, Pink, Lilac, Gold.
Masculine colors: Brown, Yellow.
Best Colors: *White* and *Brown*.
Power Color: Magenta.


----------



## lilacleia16

Women’s Wardrobes:

5. The Red.
Black eyes
Black skin
Neutral Undertones
Endomorph
Feminine colors: Purple, Scarlet, Amber, Wine, Red, Light Red.
Masculine colors: Indigo, Ultraviolet, Light Indigo, Peach.
Best colors: *Purple *and* Indigo, Ultraviolet, Light Indigo.*
Power Color: Red.


----------



## lilacleia16

Women’s Wardrobes:

6. The Turquoise.
Black or brown eyes
Red and yellow skin (Native and Asian mixed skin tone)
Neutral and yellow undertones
Endomorph
Feminine colors: Magenta, Champagne White, White, Lilac, Burnt Orange, Sherbet Orange, Orange, Tan, Gold, Teal, Turquoise.
Masculine colors: Baby blue, Gray.
Best colors: *Lilac* and *Baby blue*.
Power Color: Amber.


----------



## lilacleia16

Women’s Wardrobes:

7. The Lavender.
Green or hazel eyes
White and yellow skin (White and Asian mixed skin tone)
Green/Olive and Yellow Undertones
Mesomorph
Best colors: *Orange, Burgundy, Chartreuse, *and* Periwinkle*.


----------



## lilacleia16

Women’s Wardrobes:

8. The Orange
Brown or blue eyes
Red and white skin (Native and white mixed skintone)
Neutral and pink undertones
Mesomorph
Best colors: *Lavender *and* Navy*.


----------



## Krakenless

What about hazel eyes? 🤔
Or do you go more by body type and skin colour in that case?


----------



## lilacleia16

Women’s Wardrobes:

9. The Pink.
Gray eyes
Black and yellow skin (Black and Asian mixed skin tone)
Neutral and yellow undertones.
Mesomorph
Best colors: *Scarlet, Amber, Plum, Cobalt blue, Green, Light Green, Emerald Green, Olive Green, *and* Midnight blue*.


----------



## lilacleia16

Women’s Wardrobes:

10. The Scarlet
Blue or blue-green eyes
White skin
Pink and Green/Olive undertones
Ectomorph
Best colors: *Pink, Wine, Black, *and* Mulberry*.


----------



## lilacleia16

Women’s Wardrobes:

11. The Magenta
Blue eyes
White skin
Pink undertones
Mesomorph
Best colors: *Purple, White, Indigo, *and* Brown*.


----------



## lilacleia16

Women’s Wardrobes:

12. The Amber.
Brown, hazel or green eyes
Red and white skin (Native and White mixed skin tone)
Neutral and Green/Olive undertones
Mesomorph
Best colors: *Pink, Lilac, Black, *and* Baby blue*.


----------



## lilacleia16

Women’s Wardrobes:

13. The Burgundy.
Brown or blue eyes
Black and white skin (Black and White mixed skin tone)
Neutral and Pink undertones
Mesomorph
Best colors: *Lavender *and* Navy*.


----------



## lilacleia16

Women’s Wardrobes:

14. The Plum.
Blue or Green-blue eyes
White skin
Pink and Green/Olive skin tone
Mesomorph
Best colors: *Pink, Wine, Black, *and* Mulberry*.


----------



## lilacleia16

Women’s Wardrobes:

15. The Wine.
Brown, hazel or green eyes
Black and white skin (Black and White mixed skin tone)
Neutral and Green/Olive Skin tone
Endomorph
Best colors: *Scarlet, Plum, Cobalt blue, *and* Midnight blue*.


----------



## lilacleia16

Women’s Wardrobes:

16. The Mauve
Brown or black eyes
Red and black skin (Native and Black mixed skin tone)
Neutral skin tone
Mesomorph
Best Colors: Mauve & Apricot.


----------



## lilacleia16

Krakenless said:


> What about hazel eyes? 🤔
> Or do you go more by body type and skin colour in that case?


Hazel and green count as the same because of the green tint. I’ll add it in. Thanks!


----------



## thedazzlingdexter

lilacleia16 said:


> There are 16 female wardrobe types. The color name of each type is the best color for their skin and eyes. If you want to be esoteric, you could call it their aura color but I am just saying it is their best color.
> 
> Women’s Wardrobes:
> 
> 1. The Magenta
> Blue eyes
> White skin
> Endomorph
> Best colors: Purple, White, Turquoise, Lavender, Pink, Amber, Wine, Indigo, and Brown.


If its based on skin and eye color, wouldnt this also apply to men?


----------



## lilacleia16

thedazzlingdexter said:


> If its based on skin and eye color, wouldnt this also apply to men?


For the men's version click here.


----------

